# Additional Symptoms



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

I suffer from all the symptoms that are listed under symptoms post, but I also suffer from additional symptoms that I would like to know if anyone else suffers from.

-I don't have a feeling of morning, afternoon or night. It's as if my biological clock is off. I don't get sleepy, I just lay down and know I was sleeping based on the time that has passed.
-No more anxiety, since the episode began. Just a feeling of emptiness.
-No hunger
-No thirst
-No buzz or euphoric feeling when I drink alcohol
-No buzz when I smoke cigarettes
- I don't feel out of breath when I run even though I'm really out of shape
- I feel completely detached from the world and my surroundings
- My words don't feel like they carry any meaning or emotions behind them

Looking for some reassurance. Thanks!


----------

